# Derby, NY area- Foster needed- 2YO Male



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Due to a run of extremely bad luck and tragedies this year, I need to find foster for my GSD Koshka ASAP. He is currently in boarding in Derby NY with his 'little sister' Krissie (who I'm looking for foster as well, but the chances of finding something for them together is slim). I am currently in South Dakota with no transportation, no home, and no money. I am also contacting his breeder to see if she has any options or ideas, and if I cannot find foster, then I will ask her to place him in a new home. 

Koshka is my Service Dog Candidate, and I would really like to keep him, but until I can get situated somehow, I have nowhere to put him, and no money to keep boarding him. (Krissie is my Emotional Support Dog, so they are my team of help). He was born November 5th of 2011, and his pedigree is here: Koshka Vom Himmelhoch 

He has not had much training, and it has probably fallen to the wayside being in the kennel and not getting regular work. He's very very toy/ball focused (more than food) and knows the name of Piggy, Ball, and Wubba (his favorite toys). He's quite friendly, gets along well with most anybody but might be too rough for many dogs just because he is enthusiastic, and pretty attached to Krissie. He is not neutered, and if I am to be able to keep him, I'd prefer he remain unaltered. 

He's pretty stable as far as temperament, and doesn't seem to show much fear at anything, and the very few times he does, he recovers quite quickly. He is super gentle with his mouth on people when playing, but keep fingers out of the way with the ball, as he has them strong jaws. He's quite eager to please (especially if there might be fetch involved) and not quite so eager to give the ball up (unless you have another). The training he has had has been mostly positive, and very very mild corrections which haven't been needed much. 

At boarding with his sis.









Camping last summer.









If you or somebody you know would be able to foster him (and/or Krissie), please contact me.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I wish you all the best. What did you do with your kitties if you don't mind me asking? 

How long do you think you need a foster for ?


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm looking for foster/homes for the kitties too, they are in a nearby boarding kennel. I'd like to say a month or so, but realistically, I'm probably looking at closer to three. In all likelihood I will have to check into the hospital in a week or so, and I have no idea how things will shake down from there.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Minor update: The breeder can only post him if I'm prepared to give him up, but cannot take him into her kennel at this time. That makes it a bit more urgent to see if I can find foster. If there is any possibility of him getting fostered near me that would be the best ever, as I could possibly continue working with him then. 

He is really an ideal match for me, so I'm in hopes that I can find some sort of fostering situation, or boarding that I can somehow afford (if anybody knows of a kennel near Sioux Falls, SD that would exchange work for boarding, I'm all for it). Wherever I can find foster, I can probably arrange transport to, so that's not a huge issue. 

I also welcome any ideas anybody has that might help.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

We are very close to derby... (30mins) Im going to contact some shepherd breeders I know in the area, some friends as well as beg my mother. (Shes a beagle lover)

I am located in Buffalo, NY.

What is the beagles temperament like?
I assume they are both crate trained.
Any food / dog aggression of any type? 

My heart breaks for you, I will do my best to help you out anyway that I can.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

How do they do with cats? Is the beagle good with small children?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

kelseycub said:


> We are very close to derby... (30mins) Im going to contact some shepherd breeders I know in the area, some friends as well as beg my mother. (Shes a beagle lover)
> 
> I am located in Buffalo, NY.
> 
> ...


Good on you for helping, great looking dogs, I hope something can be worked out.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Email me @ [email protected] when you see this.
Id like to know more about your situation.

With some more information I may be able to take Koshka for a few months.
This is assuming my dogs react well to him, I have 3 females.
My 2 younger dogs are not spayed so itd be difficult for me to keep him around december-january, because thats when they will be in heat and would obviously need to be separated at all times. Possible, but difficult.

My boyfriends husky can be a bit of a bully for a day or so when first meeting dogs, so he would have to have a happy-go-lucky personality, I cant have her getting hurt. Shes essentially harmless and hovers around 30lbs.

Would he come with a crate? Or would I need to find one elsewhere?

As far as Krissie, my mom is not open to fostering. 
She feels she would become too attached.

I'll keep looking.

I think the 2 of them would be too much for me and my girls, but Id love to get someone I know to foster her, so that they gave have regular contact and play dates.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

> What is the beagles temperament like?
> I assume they are both crate trained.
> Any food / dog aggression of any type?


Krissie is pretty much a spoiled little dog who has spent most of her life sleeping in bed with me. She's excellent with pretty much any dog, and in fact who I've used to help puppies/dogs I've fostered adjust, because she's so good with them, and though once in a while a little too excited, doesn't hurt them.

Crate training might be pretty rough - Krissie has spent some time in a crate, Koshka very rarely. In general we were stay at home full time, and he didn't need to be crated, and I hadn't reached that in training because I was focusing more on socializing and being unafraid of things. And much of the progress in general has likely been lost being in the kennel for two months, no matter how much she tries to give them some people time.

I've not had a bit of trouble with food aggression between them, never had an issue with any aggression towards people getting near their food. Krissie does tend to be the boss, and want to keep all the things for herself, but Koshka will play around and take things too, and they've been known to lay down and gnaw on the same big bone together. They'll let the cats come up and eat food out of their dishes without a problem, and I can take even the yummiest food out of their mouth without an issue. 



> How do they do with cats? Is the beagle good with small children?


They both love cats, maybe just a little too much. Koshka still wants to chase them quite a bit, and he occasionally thinks he needs to chew on them (gently, but he's got a big mouth haha). He will respect a cat that stands up to him, but definitely chase runners, and Krissie will too. One of our cats used to let both of them mouth him on a regular basis without getting upset. Most of our cats were careful to stay out of reach. I'd say making sure the cats have somewhere to get completely away would be the best, and worry that they might accidentally hurt a cat just because they are bigger.

Krissie loves EVERYBODY, hands down. She's *supposed* to know that the only way she gets petted is if she sits, but so many people are willing to pay attention to her cuteness that I've been struggling with that. Koshka is really easy to control when it comes to jumping and such by just squeaking a ball and making sure he knows you want him to lay down or sit. He did great in his puppy kindergarten class, comfortable playing with a variety of dogs, and willing to snark if they were getting in his face. Our trainer allowed Krissie to come join in Playtime with the puppies because she was so great with all of them. My only worry with kids would be exuberance causing them to bump and knock them over, especially with Koshka, but I think Krissie would likely be pretty easy to calm down around them and relearn that she must sit for attention.

And now I'm going to email you with all this as well, so we can see if this would be a good fit or not.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I can help set up any home visits for anyone offering to help too - I will work on networking this weekend.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I can help set up any home visits for anyone offering to help too - I will work on networking this weekend.


Awesome. It's sounding like kelseyclub's home would be a good option for Koshka to stay in, and Krissie can safely go back to stay with her original rescue, so that would cover both of them. She emailed me and we'll do plenty more talking, so my initial impression is that it would be a fair fit for him. A home visit would cement that, especially since I'm not a rescue that needs a whole list of qualifications, just need that extra little boost of confidence. I have no need for a home visit for Krissie as I trust her rescue implicitly, and it's almost like a family member taking her in. Now I just need to work on my cats, and then I can get this hospital stuff out of the the way and work on getting a home and vehicle and job etc.


----------

